# Triton Gordey. 20" Titanium kids bike for 5 yo



## Triton Bikes (Jan 6, 2010)

I have posted this in the Triton thread: https://forums.mtbr.com/bike-frame-...-frames-handmade-russia-anyone-583688-23.html

However I decided to share the bike here too. It was a very unusual bike to build..

It's called Triton Gordey. 
Gordey is the name of a lucky 5 year old chap whose dad hated those heavy mass produced kids bikes and ordered him a light and functional bike. 
This has been an exam for us.
We have never done anything like this. We took all his measurements, worked them out in BikeCAD Pro, did Solid Works and AutoCAD designs.

This has been the initial 3D.
Later on we decided to go for a straight blade fork










Once the frame and fork drawings had been finalized, the production began.
Meanwhile, my dad and I spent quite an amount of time on actually finding proper parts for the ride.
Some of the parts you see may seem a bit inappropriate. But please keep in mind that we are in Russia and some parts just never reach our shops. We were also very limited in time and thus unable to order parts from outside of Russia. Plus our post and customs are not very reliable sometimes. You cannot risk parts that are worth hundreds of dollars...

I have just taken a few photos before this bike went to Turkey with its young Russian rider

So here we go:










Triton Gordey 20"
Bike weight 7.4 kg
Frame weight only 816 gr
Fork weight 404 gr
Ti handlebar 130 gr
We used very thin walled tubing for the frame. And it was pain to weld..

The hubs and brakes are Hope.
Shimano XT shifting + Ultegra cassette. Will order short cage derailleur later on. None available here 
We had to modify an old school 5-arm 175mm crankset. Used lathe and a mill to shorten it to 100mm. Used FSA Ti bottom bracket.
Pedals are Xpedo Ti axle.










ODI grips and Truvativ stem. Will have to order a stem from Chainreaction. Haven't found anything light and short at the same time in the local shops










Tried out my dad's idea to mount cables.
There is a rubber padding to save the housings.
Uses an M3 bolt to hold.










My dad and I. He also didn't sleep long this night 










It is light




























We used KHS Mac 1.5 tires that are the lightest BMX tires available in Russia.
The rims are DOB Magnesium trials drilled rims. 330 gr each. Also lightest available here.
Of course Hope skewers.





































Now I have 5 minutes to rest in the sun. And then finally shave 










Will post photos of the bike actually ridden once I get them 

Thanks!

Dmitry

Moscow, Russia


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow! That's just....errrm WOW!

I have dreams that I would have the money to allow me to do that for my kids. But I never will so I just dream.

Gordey is a lucky kid.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

*Wow*

Quality looks good. 
Here is a shot of the frame in the jig from the other thread.


----------



## Spinone (Aug 17, 2009)

That is awesome! Beautiful work! :thumbsup:


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

Right on! Simply beautiful!


----------



## Magilla_Guerrilla (Jun 6, 2010)

Dude, that's brilliant!


----------



## Big N Hood Rich (Nov 26, 2010)

What saddle did you use on the build?


----------



## Triton Bikes (Jan 6, 2010)

Big N Hood Rich said:


> What saddle did you use on the build?


It's a DMR seat. The only ok quality seat I could find here that had red accents and was not very large.
I think it's about 400 grams. Using a small bmx seat (pivotal) would make the bike 200 gr lighter but it would loose the comfort


----------



## Triton Bikes (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's the seat


----------



## Gary in VA (May 4, 2004)

That flat rocks! I'll be buying a frame from you one of these days. A bigger one. One my size.


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

Very cool bike!! I wish I could find something like that for my 7 year old.


----------



## Triton Bikes (Jan 6, 2010)

Today we met and Gordey was riding his newly built Ti bike.
He absolutely loves it and finally he can lift his bike because it is so light!

Sorry for the mobile low quality photos





































His mum trying to ride


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Nice Azzurri jersey


----------

